# Anyone playing Anthem ?



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

As the title....anyone playing Anthem ? What do youm think of it ?


----------



## -Perry- (Mar 6, 2019)

I wasn't overly impressed with it, a little repetitive.

I'm still loving Red Dead 2 atm.


----------



## Bouche (Mar 7, 2019)

i orderd a month trial of EA ACCESS to try anthem, how that game got released is beyond me .. needed another year atleast.. i hope it comes good in the end as the concept of the game seems right


----------

